# Ordered A Propride 3p And Rock Tamers Today!!



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Just made the ProPride 3P Purchase. The Equal-i-zer was actually preforming pretty good but we are going to start making longer trips and the DW would like to help with the driving so I thought what the heck. After questioning many Hensley and ProPride owners, reading posts online and just wanting something new, I thought id give it a try.

I also ordered a set of Rock Tamers at the same time. Should have everything in a couple weeks.

As many have eluded to, Sean Woodruff, President of ProPride, has been great to deal with so far. Answers the phone immediately, responds to emails promptly, etc...Just great customer service. Ill keep everyone posted on the setup and use. Our first trip is in a few weeks...10 days south to Florida and back.

Is there a ProPride Owners Club yet ??? J/K


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Sayonara said:


> Just made the ProPride 3P Purchase. The Equal-i-zer was actually preforming pretty good but we are going to start making longer trips and the DW would like to help with the driving so I thought what the heck. After questioning many Hensley and ProPride owners, reading posts online and just wanting something new, I thought id give it a try.
> 
> I also ordered a set of Rock Tamers at the same time. Should have everything in a couple weeks.
> 
> ...


Well sorta.. There is a Pro Pride forum.. Cool deal, be interesting finding out what you think..

Carey


----------



## kmsjs (Apr 14, 2008)

I ordered the ProPride 3P two weeks ago. I can't wait to get it in about at week! Maybe we should start a ProPride culb!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Congratulations! I'm sure you'll LOVE it!!


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

Ordered my ProPride 3P hitch for the same reason... longer road trips, so hoping the 3P will make it all less stressful.
I also had been using the Equal-i-izer, and working just fine.

I agree, Sean has been great in answering my many emails to him.









I am expecting mine to arrive on Wednesday... just in time for my short trip to the CA coast.

--Greg


----------



## AbbeysRoad (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi,

With regards to the ProPride, why is it so superior compared to the Equalizer? 
Were just about to pick up our 250RS at the end of April. The dealer is installing an Equalizer WDH 4-point sway control with 1200# bars (as per my instructions) on our 5.7L Tundra. We are also planning "longer" trips as well to places like Flordia and other southern U.S. states with this "set-up". Were travelling from Ontario Canada.

I assumed that for the money - the Equalizer w/sway - was a good decision. Did I assume wrong?

Thanks everyone,

Brad.


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

AbbeysRoad said:


> Hi,
> 
> With regards to the ProPride, why is it so superior compared to the Equalizer?
> Were just about to pick up our 250RS at the end of April. The dealer is installing an Equalizer WDH 4-point sway control with 1200# bars (as per my instructions) on our 5.7L Tundra. We are also planning "longer" trips as well to places like Flordia and other southern U.S. states with this "set-up". Were travelling from Ontario Canada.
> ...


Brad,
You did NOT assume wrong. The Equalizer is a very good hitch system. When I bought my Outback I also put an Equalizer on it and love it. It does a great job of controling the sway, even in high winds, as I experienced traveling on I-80 through Wyoming.

I had read a lot of information on the Hensley Arrow and the Propride 3P hitch and based on all of the testimonials and different forum opinions decided to try out the Propride. With my 31rqs (35' long) I was looking for something that would help eliminate sway. While the Equalizer does a good job controling sway, I would sometimes be stressed after a long trip in bad or windy weather. I am hoping that the Propride hitch will help to reduce that stress on my upcoming 9000 mile trip.

Bottom line, don't second guess your decision to purchase the Equalizer hitch. It is very good, and I'm sure you will be very satisfied with it.

In your post, you mention that the dealer is installing your hitch. I would make sure that you fully understand the installation steps so you are able to make adjustments to get your setup dialed in just right. A lot of times, the dealer will just set it up with typical adjustments that may not be ideal for your situation.

Good luck and Happy Trailering!

--Greg


----------



## AbbeysRoad (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks Greg,

Well written answer and good advice about "knowing" your hitch. I assume that refers to slightly varying tounge weights when loading TT & TV.

My pevious set up on our 12ft Fleetwood/Ford Windstar, had a Reese 350 mini. There was no adjusting that one.

I anticipate I'll need to make such an adjustment after bringing home a set up for an empty TT & TV.

Thanks again,

Brad.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

PM sent


----------

